# Bucephalandra in native habitat



## CP77 (Aug 5, 2011)

Bucephalandra trip to Kalimantan Tengah on May 23-27 2014


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh my God they hit the mother-load! 

That guy is also crushing the plants as he stands on them!!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

That would better fit into the Local Biotopes subforum http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/local-biotopes/ but nevertheless impressive.
Last photo: The green plants, the short-leaved as well as the long-leaved, among the Buces, are IMO likely Rhaphidophora beccarii.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great photos, and they give good insight about the natural habitat of the species. Miremonster is right about the location for this thread, so I am going to move it, and change the title so it gets the attention it deserves. CP77, please do not take offense.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

ZOMG Buce overload!

...Although, I'm also curious as to what those other aroid-looking plants are with the lanceolate leaves. I see one that looks a bit like an Aridarum in the bottom photo, but I don't think they're all the same...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

asukawashere said:


> ...Although, I'm also curious as to what those other aroid-looking plants are with the lanceolate leaves. I see one that looks a bit like an Aridarum in the bottom photo, but I don't think they're all the same...


My opinion: see above. I know that species from cultivation (Botanical garden Goettingen), and its juvenile and mature growth forms are extremely different from each other. See also
http://junglemikey.blogspot.de/2011/11/some-aroids-found-near-jaong.html
http://junglemikey.blogspot.de/2012/06/rhaphidophora-beccarii-aroid.html
http://araceae.e-monocot.org/taxonomy/term/3567
I believe the lanceolate light green stuff in the 1st and 2nd photo could also be a fern, probably a Leptochilus, but it's too small in the pic.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/79b7eaf2be54686ff8085825cd34a61f/tumblr_mt9y36Gp7l1qfbsl5o2_400.gif


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

It would be nice to see them in the river...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CadyMai (Aug 2, 2020)

AHHHH I forget these plants actually grow in the wild! They're so beautiful


----------

